# 2A (early 50's) VHI family plan+ L1, renewal 1.5.2013 €1,223 net each.



## bernie1 (20 Apr 2013)

HI,
thinking of changing from Vhi family plan plus 1 to cheaper alternative.  2 adults, early 50's, renewal quote €1,223.00 net. each. Don't want day to day G.P. cover or maternity.  Renewal date is 01/05/20013.
Would be grateful for any advice.


----------



## snowyb (20 Apr 2013)

Hello Bernie1,

Maternity cover is standard on all health insurance plans, cannot be dropped, even men have it included on their plans.
The plan you are on at present has no hospital excess, so I included a selection of alternatives with no hospital excess.
I also show a few alternative options with a hospital excess, to consider, as they are usually cheaper in price.

A  hospital excess is a one off payment, say 75euro or 125euro, that is payable on admission to a private or hi-tech hospital
for surgery or treatment.  This payment does not apply to admissions to any public hospitals.

Alternative suggestions with No hospital excess;
1. Glohealth;   Best Plan;    Price per adult;   1110pa;   Good hospital cover,limited outpatients.

2.  Laya Healthcare;   Healthwise Plus No Excess;    Price per adult;    1003pa;  Good hospital cover,limited outpatients.

3.  VHI Healthcare;   Plan PMI 30 12;     Price per adult;   1104pa;  Good hospital cover, limited outpatients.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?81&299&277&314/


Alternative suggestions with hospital excess;
1. Aviva Health;  Level 2 Health Excess;  Price per adult; 899pa;   Good hospital cover,limited outpatients, excess 125.

2. Glohealth;   Better Plan;   Price per adult;    915pa;   Good hospital cover, limited outpatients, excess 100.

3. VHI Healthcare;   PMI 10 11;  Price per adult 945pa;   Good hospital cover,some outpatient cover, excess 125.

4. Laya Healthcare;   Total Health Choice;  Price per adult; 1017pa(1047)   Good hospital cover,good outpatient,excess 100.
note; price in brackets includes 3% charge if paying by instalments.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?81&249&298&252&323/


Lots of alternative plans to consider, at cheaper prices.

Regards,  Snowyb


----------



## bernie1 (21 Apr 2013)

Hi Snowyb

thank's for all your help. Will be definitely be checking these out.

kind regards,

bernie1


----------

